# My son - WIP



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

So I reckon I will share it as it progresses. This is from a picture I took several years ago when my kid was probably 3 - maybe? We lost this dog to a rattlesnake not a month after I snapped the picture and we were all devastated. All our dogs have snake shots but when it's your time it's your time I guess. He was a young dog which made it harder. I have always wanted to draw the picture but never got the time - or made the time I should say. Now I am.  I have a ways to go on it still but I think the plans are to keep the background as uncluttered as possible. I want the focus to be on them.


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

That's heartbreaking and now knowing that, the way that they both are looking away, it reflects that woe. Very great job.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank you! This is not the best of pictures and I really don't have any other excuses other than the lighting in my house sucks and it's dark outside so I have no natural lighting..But here it is..


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

This is a great work.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I agree, this is great!


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank you both!


----------



## SherylG (Feb 27, 2015)

It's beautiful and so life like! I like the uncluttered background.
I have just begun to do some sketching with pencil again. I'm enjoying it!

You do such great work!


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

SherylG said:


> It's beautiful and so life like! I like the uncluttered background.
> I have just begun to do some sketching with pencil again. I'm enjoying it!
> 
> You do such great work!


Thanks! I often prefer to not do a background because in some cases I think the subject matter speaks for itself and really doesn't need anything else. I am going to leave the background blank on my current drawing as well. I have done backgrounds and my husband prefers I do them but I honestly find them tedious and dull..

I have seen your work with pencil and love it. I can't wait to see more as you continue with it.


----------



## Michael Graves (Nov 30, 2011)

Woooow...wonderful work Chanda! You nailed it...one of my favs


----------



## SherylG (Feb 27, 2015)

Thank you! I find backgrounds a bit tedious too, with pencil or paint.


----------



## cjm1972 (Mar 5, 2015)

Beautiful work.


----------

